# Best electronic humidifier?



## CptGutz (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm sure this may have already been asked but there's just soo many posts to sift through I thought I'd just post the question, I have a 400 count humidor coming my way and I am looking to buy an electronic humidifier... any suggestions, I was thinking the cigar oasis XL...


----------



## MikeyC (Nov 27, 2007)

I've had a Hydra for the last year or so. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Stay away from LeVeil's, cheap and horrible Cust. Service. IMO I think that the adjustable hygro is just a hook it didn't work as well as they claimed it would.


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Stay away from LeVeil's, cheap and horrible Cust. Service. IMO I think that the adjustable hygro is just a hook it didn't work as well as they claimed it would.


----------



## KickU2Sleep (Feb 20, 2009)

Bought a Hydra a month or so ago for my fridgedor and love it..Only draw back I see is when the power goes out it doesn't automatically come back on once power is restored..Otherwise it works exceptionly well, also has addition port to add a fan to better circulate the air


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

I sell both. Both are very popular. Some people like the cigar oasis better because of the build quality(hydra is imported).

Others like the hydra for the features.

Some people say the cigar oasis needs less refilling

Others say the hydra has better airflow characteristics

some say the hydra is too loud

bottom line...they are both very functional humidifiers. Take your pick.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I run with both and my personal preference is the CO XL Plus

Pros 

the CO is whisper quiet 
the CO is great if you unplug it - it retains the settings (I do this often when I open my unit for an extended period of time i.e. looking for the cigar at the very bottom).
Quicker to set minor detail but dialing the correct RH is easier on the CO
the Hydra you can calibrate - not a big thing as I know my CO is 2 % low but if your OCD its a nice touch.
the Hydra is carried by my "preferred" retailers cigarmony and heartfelt
the Hydra has additional fan packs which are nice now that Ousts are impossible to find.

Cons

the Hydra is loud
the Hydra doesn't retain its settings when unplugged so all that work you did setting and calibrating it is lost in a power failure or you unplug/move it
the CO has no fan pack so air circulation can be an issue

Biggest con is both are to small in 6 months you will need a bigger unit


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

For something as small as a 400 count I would just use beads. Active humidification is nice, but beads will do the job just fine :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Bob Staebell's Set and Forget system.


----------



## KickU2Sleep (Feb 20, 2009)

K Baz said:


> I run with both and my personal preference is the CO XL Plus
> 
> the Hydra is loud
> the Hydra doesn't retain its settings when unplugged so all that work you did setting and calibrating it is lost in a power failure or you unplug/move it
> ...


my fridgedor is next to my bed, actually use the top as a nght stand, and I have yet to hear it come on, cept when I open it of course...:smoke:


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I guess it's relative - my coolidor is beside my desk and I hear the Hydra clearly. Plus I would say the Hydra is at least twice as loud as the CO. It may be the acoustics of the cooler that amplifies the noise.


----------



## Captain53 (May 8, 2009)

Tried a Cigar Oasis and it is pure junk. Humidity level varied greatly, fan would sometimes run constantly and other times not come on and finally crapped out comletely in about 6 months. I have yet to find a good electronic humidifier for a mid size humidor. Using a home built credo now and it works pretty good but would prefer an electronic solution with only monthly maintenance needed. Problem is good ones are all too large for small to mid size humidors.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

I have had a Cigar Oasis XL for about 4 months, and have had no problems with it at all.


----------

